# spitting cobras for sale



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

im doing this on behalf of emergancy 0311 as he no longer has internet access. he has two unsexed mozambique (sorry for spelling) spitting cobras for sale. for information please call 07825618938 - chris


----------

